# AIV valve



## kruegz (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey guys! 

Okay i just bought a 86 z31T. Its going to be a project car for me and there are a lot of things that need to be done. As i was trying to get all the wires and vac lines back together in the engine i noticed i dont have an AIV valve. The solenoid is there but the valve is missing. I have done some searching on here and other places and cant find a very straight answer about what this actually does and if it really is necessary to be there.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

download a factory service manual here:
XenonZ31 Reference


----------

